# Which subwings make up your tritype?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I found this list to be interesting.

2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.
2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.
2w3(sw1w2): If people ask for my help I am worthy of love.
2w3(sw3w4): If people treat me as indispensable I am worthy of love.


3w2(sw2w1): If I achieve a win-win for everyone involved I will be worthy of love.
3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe fluorish is too general)
3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.


4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence.
4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.
4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.
4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.


5w4(sw4w3): Most so-called iconoclasts aren't real iconoclasts like I am.
5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.


6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
6w5(sw7w6): I'm never completely sold on what people say...natural skeptic
6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...doubting thomas
6w7(sw7w8): I surprise myself with how well I can handle a crisis...trusty sidekick

7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay.
7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.
7w8(sw6w7): I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.
7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...


8w7(sw7w6): I'm always on the lookout for easy street but gotta make sure I don't bite off more than I can chew.
8w7(sw9w8): What I want I get...see how easy that is?
8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.
8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea.


9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.
9w8(sw1w9): Hardly anything bothers me.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.

1w9(sw9w8): If I adhere to my own standards I have the right to point out how things should be. 
1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example I have the right to point out how things should be. 
1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me. 
1w2(sw2w3): I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.


This seems to support me personally being a *6w7(sw5w6)-8w9(sw7w8)-3w2(sw4w3)*.

I wasn't surprised that 6w7 and 3w2 fit me the best..but was a little surprised by 8w9. I can relate well to the 8w9(sw7w8)'s defensive strategy..I am a chill, nice guy who won't be mean to others unless they are mean first..whether it is to me or someone I care about. I just can't stand it and won't let the person get away with acting like that. I really have to hold back not to retaliate. It's something I'm working on since a few people (*cough* family members *cough) are just never going to change how they behave. 

I guess, for me, it comes from a childhood of being bullied. I've resolved to never let myself be in a position where I'd be "bullied" again.

If you wanna activate my nasty side..insult someone's intelligence while sounding unintelligent yourself. 

But I'm generally nice to others..if you've earned my niceness, which isn't hard to do. 

As for 9w8..I can relate somewhat to the 9w8(sw8w7) description but 8w9(sw7w8) stands out more..I don't always make life easy for myself..in a 3-ish fashion, I try to make it seem like that "life is easy for me" but I don't actually do it. The only way life is easy is that I can get good grades without studying a lot. I would be lying if I was saying I could relate best to 9w8(sw1w9)..things do bother me. 8w9(sw9w1) is an alright fit but I feel that type of 8 [from what I've seen IRL] has more subtle ways of showing others "don't mess with me" than the 8w9(sw7w8). 

What do you think fits you best?


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

5w4(sw6w5) fits me best.

I'm really starting to doubt 5w6 now, thanks.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

These are the ones I identify with:

4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.

6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate

9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I've thought about it. 9w8(sw8w7) is the best fit for me in terms of gut fix. I am always finding ways around doing less work than I have to..also, my vengeful side is such a rarity..
So..

6w7(sw5w6)-9w8(sw8w7)-3w2(sw4w3)


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence.
7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay.

...

8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea.
1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.
9w8(sw1w9): Hardly anything bothers me.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
3w2(sw2w1): If I achieve a win-win for everyone involved I will be worthy of love.

Torn between the 9w1 an 9w8 I picked out.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

regarding the 3's > to be worthy of love? Would worthy of admiration be better? *unsure.

these jump out to me the most


7w8(sw6w7): I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.
4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.
 


BroNerd said:


> 8w7(sw7w6): I'm always on the lookout for easy street but gotta make sure I don't bite off more than I can chew.


"bite off more than I can chew." <- always. *What does easy street mean?*

but then these fit too according to my interpretations


9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea. (why _do_ people bug me? Presumably my reactions are entertaining...but I can think of many others in close proximity who're funnier.)


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

4w5 (sw3w4): *I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.*


7w8 (sw6w7): *I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.*


1w2(sw2w3): *I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Interesting! I thought I was a 479, but now I wonder if I'm actually 471.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.
6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

So, the Enneagram suddenly became even more complicated? Nice.

3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.
6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...doubting thomas
1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example I have the right to point out how things should be.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.

5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful. This one really hits the nail on the head. It's the most accurate and fundamental for me.

9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable. 'Undepleted' would be a better word than "comfortable", in my case.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

This is nice. I never understood how subwings worked until now.

4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.

8w7(sw9w8): What I want I get...see how easy that is?

7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay. As for all the problems, burn the bridges, run and don't look back.

I relate to this as well:

5w4(sw4w3): Most so-called iconoclasts aren't real iconoclasts like I am.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.

So 594 instead of 541, as I'd originally thought.

Where'd you find this, anyway?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Subwings & Nachos

Got them from here.

The 1 subwing descriptions are on page 3.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Yaargh..I'm confused again about gut fix..I'm starting on a clean slate with that..but 6w7(sw5w6) and 3w2(sw4w3) definitely fit very well..8, 9, 1..who knows? I gotta think about it some more...I was trying to rationalize 9w8(sw8w7) to myself but I realized that those traits can easily be explained by the other two fixes..my gut fix is my weakest..need to figure it out one way or another.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

Let's see. My subwings, taking my entire tritype into account, would be:

1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me.

6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate

4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.


What exactly are these subwings about? I've never heard of them.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...
9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.
3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.


Not completely sold on the descrips...... Is there another way to figure out subwings, besides picking them out of a list?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignore subwings until you're completely certain of your Tritype, and don't change your type because a subwing seems more like you. I generally recommend typing by downsizing before even attempting wings, tritypes, and subwings: Start by finding your core without wing, find your wing, look at your other fixes without wing, find your tritype's wings, then find your subwings. Starting with the more complicated stuff will only confuse, and annoy you.

Subwings basically show the "strength" of your wing. I'll illustrate on the type 3:

2<--3w2(sw2w1)--------3w2(sw4w3)--3--3w4(sw2w3)-------3w4(sw4w5)-->4

The middle types are closer to a "true 3"/"balanced wings", and the outliers are weaker looking 3's but are still clearly 3's. 

3w4(sw4w5)-5w6(sw4w5)-8w7(sw9w8)


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I find that people generally assume that added complexity makes typing easier, it does not. Complexity is for a better understanding of the self, not a vanity-game; Games are for children, labels are for the useless, and forcing yourself to be more unique is sorry at best.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I know I'm 7w6(8w7) but I don't know the subwings for my other fixes (I don't even know the wing for my 1 fix)


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Based on the ones concerning my fixes, I'd say these are the best:

* - 6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
- 1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me. *
And I was taught to be this way:
- 4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.
But I think this is more representative of the way I've actually been:
* - 4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.*

Other statements I identify with:
6w5(sw7w6):: I'm never completely sold on what people say...natural skeptic
7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay.
7w8(sw6w7): I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.
7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...
8w7(sw9w8): What I want I get...see how easy that is?
9w8(sw1w9): Hardly anything bothers me.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.

Yeah, there's a lazy, child-like quality to me in addition to everything else.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Bumblyjack said:


> These are the ones I identify with:
> 
> 4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.
> 
> ...


Wow, exactly the same for me. Just in a different order (9 4 6)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Where does this sub-wing stuff come from? What's the point of complicating something that is complex enough as it is?


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

BroNerd said:


> I found this list to be interesting.
> 
> 2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.
> 2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.
> ...


Ah, the complications will never end! It's like inception!

Stalking around PerC, @Tucken got me curious (sorry for stalking you amongst others, by the way). I'm an Sp/Sx/So. If I'm assuming correctly about Tucken's style, mine should go something like this.

*Tritype: 5-1-2; "The Mentor" *

*SP-5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.*
*SX-1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example I have the right to point out how things should be.*
*SO-2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.*


If I'm misunderstanding, I retract my statements.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

_I believe my tri-type is 458. These are my favorite messages from each group 

_*4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.

5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.

8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.
*_
_


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

There is uncertainty whether the instincts go for the subwings and even wings or not. Just to point out, because it's a bit unclear. I guess that instincts-wings will reveal itslef to me as time goes on. 

I approve of your initiative and I invite stalkers to stalk me as they like =). 
(I stalk all the time - ops!)


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...
9w8(sw1w9): Hardly anything bothers me.
4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.

mmmmmmm.......:shocked:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm. I find myself skeptical of this subwing business. I suppose I'll have to do some research in order to educate myself on this. But I'm curious as to what then, theoretically, would prevent a _sub_-subwing, etc.?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.
1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me. I help fix things sometimes but I don't go out of my way to fix everything wrong around me


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe fluorish is too general)
3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.

7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.

9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.
9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.

In order from most to least it would go... 

9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.
3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.
3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe fluorish is too general)
9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.

Still a lot of 9 and 3 and 7. As usual.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

*These are the ones I relate to irregardless of my type:*

3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.

4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence.

6w7(sw7w8): I surprise myself with how well I can handle a crisis...trusty sidekick

7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.

8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.

1w2(sw2w3): I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.



*As I'm currently typed, this is what I would be:*

1w2(sw2w3): I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.
3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...


*My conclusion: meh*


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe flourish is too general) 5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful. 5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail. 6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate 6w5(sw7w6): I'm never completely sold on what people say...natural skeptic 9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable. 9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me. I would stab a guess that my tritype is 9w1-5w6-3w2 or 9w1-6w5-3w2. Not sure. And I wasn't sure which of several options I suited me best . Probably 6w5(sw7w6) if 6 is my middler, really not sure which for 5, and perhaps 9w1(sw1w2) because I feel like I'm more about conflict prevention by not causing "trouble" for other people to give me shite over. Whoa, this thing won't let me space. Sorry for the compression!!!!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

5w4(sw6w5), 4w5(sw3w4), 8w9(sw9w1)

Uncertain about 8w9(7w8) and 8w9(9w1) but this seems about right.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

*9w8(sw8w7):* I make life easy for myself. 
*6w7(sw7w8): *I surprise myself with how well I can handle a crisis...trusty sidekick 
*4w3(sw5w4):* Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them. 

Those seem most accurate for me, the first two especially. I make my life as simple and relaxed as possible and always find myself able to deal with a crisis unusually well. I think it comes from the nervous energy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Now the tritypes have subwings? Why not just say we're all 9 numbers then?


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I relate to (regardless of type):

4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.
5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.
6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.
8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea.

Surprisingly, no 3 or 7 which are the only two types I'm considering for core. I agree that "worthy of admiration" would be better for 3 than "worthy of love", in which case I'd relate to 3w4(sw4w5). As far as 7 goes, I think "It's all good..." is a little too laid back for a type in which both components are very assertive and 7 is very energetic, even with the 9 wing and 7 optimism.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Funny. I've been considering myself a 4w3 6w7 9w1 but I relate to all of these:


2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.

4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.
4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.

5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.

6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
6w5(sw7w6): I'm never completely sold on what people say...natural skeptic
6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...doubting thomas

7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.
7w8(sw6w7): I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.

1w2(sw2w3): I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.


[A lotta 5 and...not much 9. Perhaps a symptom of being way stuck in my head and way outta touch with my gut. Or maybe my gut fix is 1w2 or something? Ca-razy.]


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

> 7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...


Does this mean "chill out bro, I got this"?


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Navi said:


> Ah, the complications will never end! It's like inception!
> 
> Stalking around PerC, @_Tucken_ got me curious (sorry for stalking you amongst others, by the way). I'm an Sp/Sx/So. If I'm assuming correctly about Tucken's style, mine should go something like this.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. 
*SP-5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.
**SX-8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea.
SO-2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.
*

Though quite a bit of this is rather vague.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok this is getting absolutely hilariously absurdist in it's "WTF, are you serious?"ness.

And here I am, thinking that Tritypes are ridiculous and only serves to miss the point of the enneagram.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

6w7 (sw5w6)

4w3 (sw3w2)

9w1 (sw1w2)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I love the idea of subwings, it's very fun. However, I am not quite sure of my tritype, but have a couple of assumptions:

_6w7-3w2-1w9:_

6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe. 

3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love. 

1w9(sw9w8): If I adhere to my own standards I have the right to point out how things should be. 

_6w7-2w3-9w8:_

6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe.

2w3(sw3w4): If people treat me as indispensable I am worthy of love. 

9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> I love the idea of subwings, it's very fun. However, I am not quite sure of my tritype, but have a couple of assumptions:
> 
> _6w7-3w2-1w9:_
> 
> ...


1w9(sw9w8) fixers have a more authoritative, paternal presence to them. you seem more like a 9w8(sw8w7) fixer (chill most of the time, but capable of aggressive outbursts if provoked).

I also lean 3w2 for your heart fix. you seem more ambitious and assertive rather than people-centric and overly demonstrative (you're a bit more detached than a 2w3 fixer)

@OT
7w6(sw8w7)>1w9(sw9w8)>3w4(sw2w3) =)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1w9(sw9w8) fixers have a more authoritative, paternal presence to them. you seem more like a 9w8(sw8w7) fixer (chill most of the time, but capable of aggressive outbursts if provoked).
> 
> I also lean 3w2 for your heart fix. you seem more ambitious and assertive rather than people-centric and overly demonstrative (you're a bit more detached than a 2w3 fixer)


Yay!  Thank you so much for your insight. At the moment, I can totally see myself being 6w7-3w2-9w8 sp/so or sp/sx. 

Yes, I am rather undemonstrative. Typically, I am timid in new situations and need time to warm up to new people which, unfortunately, can make me appear detached and critical. Plus, I’ve been a very quiet and naïve kid; all I ever wanted is to feel comfortable in my own skin, but somehow I’ve always felt inappropriate, constantly being afraid to say something wrong. I’ve never had many friends, because never seemed to be able to handle more than one friendship at a time. I could never make people genuinely like me and, eventually, I’ve learned to isolate myself from the external world, looking for a safe place to escape to when the outer world became too harsh. Sometimes I still feel utterly weak, vulnerable, and fragile – like I need someone to rescue me, and I absolutely hate that feeling, because I want to feel powerful and to be in control. However, my moods fluctuate and change frequently and I am sometimes open and outgoing, sometimes withdrawn emotionally. 

Something that made me think I could be a 2 is the fear of abandonment; deep inside, I am afraid that if I won’t be kind, patient and caring, I will be left behind - I am generally afraid of being cynical.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

2w3(sw3w4): If people treat me as indispensable I am worthy of love.

5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.
or
5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.
or
6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate


9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.

7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...

3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.

or

3w2(sw2w1): If I achieve a win-win for everyone involved I will be worthy of love.

In that order. 

What's the deal with subwing theory by the way, can anyone help explain it? Is it generally approved of in the enneagram community?


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.

1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me.

3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe fluorish is too general)



The last two were actually difficult to choose between, especially my type 1..I fix everything but I more often point out what's wrong because its something I may not be able to Fix but would if given a chance. So I am still not sure on that one.

5w6(sw6w7) 1w2(sw9w1) 3w2(sw4w3)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Can't remember if I did this and don't really put too much stock in it but here you go. To the best of my knowledge?!
6w7(sw5w6)
1w9(sw2w1)
4w3(sw3w2)


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence.


I do not believe I'm a 9- or 4-fixer but it is embarrassing how accurate the last one is.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

*3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.
*_
4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence._
*4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.*
*4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.*
*4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.*
*
5w4(sw4w3): Most so-called iconoclasts aren't real iconoclasts like I am.*
*5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.*

_6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate_

_7w8(sw8w9): It's all good..._

_8w7(sw9w8): What I want I get...see how easy that is?_

_9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself._
*9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.*

_1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me. _

I know what those short little 5 descriptions mean by power, the fourth one on the edge of six had no reference to power and tbh, that abstract feeling of power is a big thing in my inner world. Even the first one has a vague pull to power


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I relate best to this 4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.

I would change my type from 4w5 to 4w3 if we had to work with subwings.

6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS

8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.

4w3(sw5w4);6w5(sw5w4);8w9(sw7w8)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it :fat:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

2w3(sw3w4) 

7w8(sw6w7) but that one annoys me a little, don't really relate to head ones

either 9w1(sw1w2) or 9w8(sw8w7), I guess more 9w8 one 
Ignore my signature, think I'm a 2w3 most likely, 9w8 fix, not sure about head


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

My subwing is Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

RGB said:


> My subwing is Darkwing Duck.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...doubting thomas

9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.

3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.

I can't decide for 3w4. If I'm admirable, then I'm likely to be more distinguished. If I'm more distinguished then I'm likely to be more admirable. What's the real difference here?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay.

4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.

9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

*5w6(sw6w7)-9w1(sw8w9)-2w1(sw1w9)*

5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.

Those are very accurate


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

BroNerd said:


> I found this list to be interesting.
> 
> 2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.
> 2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.
> ...


2w1 (sw3w2) - 9w1(sw8w9) - 5w6 (sw4w5). The 9w1(sw8w9) description is especially relatable, personally, because I happen to consider many things "not worth the trouble" and if someone persists in trying to get me to do what I don't wish to, I react in an almost 8-like way. I mean, I'm laid-back, just don't bother me when I'm busy or ask me to do something I refused to, haha. 

The 2w1 (sw3w2) description is quite relatable as well, because I do like to feel needed, and if someone doesn't have a niche that I can provide assistance with, I don't really want to waste my time. I like to know that I can be the person to build an area of someone's life up from the ground.

The 5w6 (sw4w5) description is again relatable because I of course wish to understand everything there is to understand.. just at my own leisure, beginning with what I find interesting.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

> 6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...
> 1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example, I have the right to point out how things should be.
> 4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people, I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.


This all put together creates a rather decent (albeit superficial) picture of me >_<

I don't really believe in subwings at all, but if you wanted to run with it... Could (easily) explain why I've had a 5w6 "undercurrent" throughout my life. But, well, Ni and SP/SX explains that just as well in their own way and isn't some extra add-on to a thing.



The Exception said:


> 3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
> 3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.
> I can't decide for 3w4. If I'm admirable, then I'm likely to be more distinguished. If I'm more distinguished then I'm likely to be more admirable. What's the real difference here?


"Distinguished" carries a connotation of having great dignity, or "holding yourself high." Being admirable is more about looking good/skilled and having that be recognized, but doesn't mean you must _be _good/skilled (in everything you're being admired for).
At least, that's how I'm taking it. Can be hard to tell between "shine" (3w2) and "admirable" (3w4) too.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

3w4(sw2w3)-5w6(sw6w7) for sure.
Kind of at a tie between 8w9(sw7w8) and 9w8(sw8w7).


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> This all put together creates a rather decent (albeit superficial) picture of me >_<
> 
> I don't really believe in subwings at all, but if you wanted to run with it... Could (easily) explain why I've had a 5w6 "undercurrent" throughout my life. But, well, Ni and SP/SX explains that just as well in their own way and isn't some extra add-on to a thing.
> 
> ...


I think care more about being admirable. If you distinguish yourself, then people will admire you. However, it's also important for me to be truly good/skilled at what I'm admired for and not just look the part. 

I'm not even sure anymore about 3w4 in my tritype, I've taken a closer look at myself and now think I might be more 4w3 in my heart fix. Also considering 1w9 instead of 9w1. In either case the wing is strong (not even regarding subwings). If I do have 4w3 or 1w9 in my tritype, I would be these subwings: 
_1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example I have the right to point out how things should be. _
_4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.



_


----------

